# Opening A Gym Log



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought I'd make this little venture into a log as it may help others in the future who wish to do the same. I know it's been done before but another experience won't hurt will it.

Ok so far I have managed to get almost all of the equipment dirt cheap on ebay and gumtree. The main mission here is to get a spit n sawdust/strongman type gym open for as cheaply as humanly possible. Below is a rough breakdown of how much iv managed to get each item for just to give you an idea of how cheap you can get stuff if you try hard.

Preacher curl bench £90

Flat bench press £170

Large squat rack £180

Power cage £180

Body solid squat rack with udj bench, Oly bar and 170kg of plates £600 (new)

Smith machine £400

Lat pulldown £250

Seated row machine £350

Pull up/dip tower £60

Donkey calf raise £230

5 bars and about 200kg plates £170

45 degree leg press £350

Bench/squat rack £220

Standing shoulder press machine £140

There's more but that's just off the top of my head. Alot of these bits are as good as new and barely used, but if you are smart you can get them for dirt cheap. When on ebay I looked at the newest Listings, when they have no bids and i would message the seller and make a low offer or negotiate a buy it now price for cash payment, some say yes just to be done with it. Others say no and let the bids ride out, so then I watch them and if the bids are low come the last 5 minutes I work out what I wanna pay for it, wait till the last 10 seconds then place my max bid, iv won almost every time doing that.

The things that you can't really seem to get cheap is dumbells and plates, they hold their value very very well and iv seen ropey old bent and split 7-30kg dumbell sets jump from £200 to £550

In the last 5 minutes. And nobody seems to take offers on them.

Almost all large items will be collection only, but fear not that's not a problem. You need to make an account with www.shiply.com it's a reverse bid courier site. You put the link to the eBay listing or a description of the items and the pick up and drop off points and couriers battle it out to give you the lowest price. Iv just had a squat rack a power cage and the pull up tower picked up from Nottingham and delivered to me in margate yesterday and it cost just £130. And they are big heavy items that took up the whole Luton van!

I'm staying at my nan's little bungalow atm as we are awaiting to get the keys to our new house on the 3rd so my nans garage and driveway is currently the steel dumping ground lol. I'm sitting bricks that the gypos don't come round looking for scrap while I'm out . Can't fit anymore in the garage and my new sofas currently occupy the garden lawn :lol:



**** k ow where the leg press is gonna go when that arrives Saturday, will have to park in on the pavement and chain it to the fence or something. There's nothing like a good bit of planning guys 

PROPERTY this is the ****ing hard part, the real ball breaker. Finding a property in the right location, the right price, the right size, the right width front door to get the welded racks and cage through the door, and the property also has to have D2 use permission from the council. If you are a lucky cvnt like @MRSTRONG and found a place that was already a gym previously then you are laughing. But if like me the only ex gym in town is now a cosy set of offices it's a pain in the cvnt. Iv been hunting for the right property for about 8 weeks and still nothing, there is 1 place im vaguely interested in and I spoke to the lettings agent thismorning to arrange a viewing to see the structure regarding floor strength. I don't think it's gonna be anywhere near large enough for what I really want but i may have to just have it for the time being u til I can find somewhere much bigger where I can set up the strongman area, atlas stones, farmers walk and yoke strip, tyres, sleds and if there's anywhere I can fit a car ill have one of those with a deadlift frame under it.

I'm also going to build the atlas boxes, deadlift platforms and such. Also space depending I want to have a few punch bags around the place.

@MRSTRONG feel free to chime in at any point and or add your own experiences or problems that you faced.(recently opened a gym of his own)

Will edit and update as and when. Let's keep the trolling to a minimum on this aswell please guys, this thread will hopefully serve as a how to/how not to get a gym up and running.

Cheers


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Thought I'd make this little venture into a log as it may help others in the future who wish to do the same. I know it's been done before but another experience won't hurt will it.
> 
> Ok so far I have managed to get almost all of the equipment dirt cheap on ebay and gumtree. The main mission here is to get a spit n sawdust/strongman type gym open for as cheaply as humanly possible. Below is a rough breakdown of how much iv managed to get each item for just to give you an idea of how cheap you can get stuff if you try hard.
> 
> ...


INB4 everyone say's your lieing.

best of luck mate, wish we had a "proper" gym round near me


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i got a set of bodypower dumbbells 2.5-45kg http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/body-power-pro-style-dumbbells-set-d-2-5-45kg.html

they are ok, have be be assembled yourself but they are probably the best for the money. May consider selling them as i could use the space if you are interested?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i got a set of bodypower dumbbells 2.5-45kg http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/body-power-pro-style-dumbbells-set-d-2-5-45kg.html
> 
> they are ok, have be be assembled yourself but they are probably the best for the money. May consider selling them as i could use the space if you are interested?


I'd be very interested in those but i doubt you'd want to let them go as cheap as I'd like to pay for them :lol: Iv been aiming to get a set for under £600, as I'm gonna have to buy 50 - 100kg dumbells aswell and they are a bloody fortune lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

sick cvnt gl wiv it all


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just spoke to the lettings agent again and iv got a viewing for tomorrow at half 11, he said change of use isn't normaly a problem for most and costs a few hundred quid. The rent on the property is £700 per month, tax insurance and rates I'd make that about a grand a month all in. Can't complain at that. Let's just hope it's big enough and the floors are strong!


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Good luck with it all mate......


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

good luck tekkers.

sounds like you can make a decent profit, if you get enough people going.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Subbed. Good luck


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Forgot to mention that this venture may differ from others as I don't need to turn a profit from this to keep it running, this is more of a hobby/service for those in my area. Iv not had any loans or cards to pay for anything, iv bought all the kit out of my own pocket and i can also afford to pay the rent and bills out of my own pocket until it's breaking even. Obviously most need to turn a profit or break even as soon as to keep open, as long as the income covers the bills as much as possible im happy, I just want people in the area to have a decent place to train, and maybe keep the odd teenager off the street and away from drugs etc. I will also be looking at working with youth groups and having sessions for troubled kids free of charge, i dont k ow **** all about personal training or teaching stuff to people so i'm gonna have to sort out somebody else to volunteer for that side of things. That's the plan atleast.

Membership wise I plan to charge a £5 per day flat rate or £25 for the month unlimited, none of that off peak on peak bollox, and no tying people into contracts, i dont believe in taking people to court because they can't afford to come anymore, unlike alot of other gyms. Payment will be cash of course, again saving money from credit card processing


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Make sure your site has ample parking as my unicorn doesn't like enclosed spaces.










On a serious tip, make sure you have ample parking as it really is essential. Even though people are training they will be driving to your pitch (esp on leg day).

Did you manage to land register search that old football place as it sounded perfect.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Best of luck with it all mate.


----------



## geeza (Dec 12, 2005)

Good luck Tekkers it will be hard work but can be worth it

I opened my gym this time last year and now have over 1000 memebers so if i can help in anyway let me know


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

This is going to be interesting I'm in!

Subbed and best of luck


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

alchemystical said:


> Make sure your site has ample parking as my unicorn doesn't like enclosed spaces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes mate the whole estate is up for sale for redevelopment so it will be knocked down for flats soon most likely.

Parking is no problem in ramsgate there's 2 car parks and a big multi story in the town centre, this place im viewing tomorrow is literally 1 minute from the high street, 4 doors down from the leasure centre gym, and opposite asda so parking is a plenty


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

geeza said:


> Good luck Tekkers it will be hard work but can be worth it
> 
> I opened my gym this time last year and now have over 1000 memebers so if i can help in anyway let me know


That's a decent turnout mate! What sort of size is it? You got a l website link?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Doesn't rubber mat flooring cost a fortune?

Plans to sell own label supplements?

Mrs Tekkers grilling chicken breast and whisking up protein shakes in the cafe area?


----------



## geeza (Dec 12, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's a decent turnout mate! What sort of size is it? You got a l website link?


size is 4500 sq ft (which sometimes is not big enough) website still under contruction (waiting for a family memeber to do it for me) but got a Facebook page Manchester Muscle Academy


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yes mate the whole estate is up for sale for redevelopment so it will be knocked down for flats soon most likely.
> 
> Parking is no problem in ramsgate there's 2 car parks and a big multi story in the town centre, this place im viewing tomorrow is literally 1 minute from the high street, 4 doors down from the leasure centre gym, and opposite asda so parking is a plenty


Good stuff, I knew a guy that started a gym and that was his main issue as it took off and all his punters kept on getting parking tickets so he had to move to another location. Tip for the flooring - a chap once bought all of the old hard wood floor from a school for pennies as they were demolishing it.

That stuff not only looks great but it lasts forever.

Also, look around for any ex dance studios as they are normally a cracking size and already have the basics you need. Another bloke turned one into a proper sawdust on the floor gym a few years back and that really took off, even though going up and down the virtually vertical steps to get in and out does you in.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Doesn't rubber mat flooring cost a fortune?
> 
> Plans to sell own label supplements?
> 
> Mrs Tekkers grilling chicken breast and whisking up protein shakes in the cafe area?


Yes mate which is why it will only be going where it's absolutely needed lol. We are both veggie mate so will be lettuce sarnies all round :lol:

Own label supps has been on the cards for quite a while iv just gotta have the time to get on with it. I'll have my own fat burner out soon, similar to t5 but with decent doses. Iv been talks with protein and other support manufacturers but there's too much nitty gritty for me to be ****d with it atm what with moving house and I wanted to get the gym open first then launch my suppliment line.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

geeza said:


> size is 4500 sq ft (which sometimes is not big enough) website still under contruction (waiting for a family memeber to do it for me) but got a Facebook page Manchester Muscle Academy


That's huge mate lol. Got alot of kit there. Lucky for you rent in Manchester is pretty cheap, in the south east it's shocking!


----------



## geeza (Dec 12, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's huge mate lol. Got alot of kit there. Lucky for you rent in Manchester is pretty cheap, in the south east it's shocking!


took a lot of negotiating but got it from £5 per sq ft to £2.50 but goes up bit by bit each year...to be honest its the rates thats sh*t

rateable value of the unit is over £20k so its £1k per month rates


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

@IGotTekkers IN and GL buddy :thumb:

what ya gonna call your supps? gonna open a wee comp for giggles for the name?

allow me get a head start and say 'skins shakes' or 'OI OI powder'


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

You could also consider getting one of them vertical sun beds for the pretty boys that will no doubt be coming in. My gym has one (never used it as you can tell by the avy) but it gets used quite a bit.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> @IGotTekkers IN and GL buddy :thumb:
> 
> what ya gonna call your supps? gonna open a wee comp for giggles for the name?
> 
> allow me get a head start and say 'skins shakes' or 'OI OI powder'


Haha dunno yet mate. Probably solid nutrition or some **** like that.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MF88 said:


> You could also consider getting one of them vertical sun beds for the pretty boys that will no doubt be coming in. My gym has one (never used it as you can tell by the avy) but it gets used quite a bit.


No ****ing chance if they wanna do that they can **** off up Bannatyne :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha dunno yet mate. Probably solid nutrition or some **** like that.




just finished watching hercules with the rock, so how about 'hercules nutrition'


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Forgot to mention that this venture may differ from others as I don't need to turn a profit from this to keep it running, this is more of a hobby/service for those in my area. Iv not had any loans or cards to pay for anything, iv bought all the kit out of my own pocket and i can also afford to pay the rent and bills out of my own pocket until it's breaking even. Obviously most need to turn a profit or break even as soon as to keep open, as long as the income covers the bills as much as possible im happy, I just want people in the area to have a decent place to train, and maybe keep the odd teenager off the street and away from drugs etc. I will also be looking at working with youth groups and having sessions for troubled kids free of charge, i dont k ow **** all about personal training or teaching stuff to people so i'm gonna have to sort out somebody else to volunteer for that side of things. That's the plan atleast.
> 
> Membership wise I plan to charge a £5 per day flat rate or £25 for the month unlimited, none of that off peak on peak bollox, and no tying people into contracts, i dont believe in taking people to court because they can't afford to come anymore, unlike alot of other gyms. Payment will be cash of course, again saving money from credit card processing


so u wont be selling gear like most gyms like this :laugh:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Will there be a skinhead only area?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Will there be a powerlifting platform for unicorns only?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Both hardcore type gyms I use both use http://www.ashbourne-memberships.co.uk/ for direct debit collections. No need for contracts if the gym doesn't want them, but saves collecting the cash and problems associated with it. Not sure what cut they take although one charges £20pm and the other £25pm and seems to work for them. One also has a fingerprint scanner attached to a computer to sign in (and make sure payment is up to date)... sounds fancy, but these days probably costs next to nothing for an old PC and fingerprint scanner.

Regarding location, I'd say if you open the right gym then people will come, so size and 'feel' would be higher on my wish list. A warehouse with roller doors are always good in the summer and large enough to get some astro-turf down for prowlers etc (can give you a good contact for astro-turf if needed btw). A few deadlift/lifting platforms are always a good way to use up space and cost nothing more than a few sheets of board and some matting all screwed together.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> so u wont be selling gear like most gyms like this :laugh:


Haha no mate its small area, everyone know everyone I'd be busted within a week lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha no mate its small area, everyone know everyone I'd be busted within a week lol.


There may be an after hours club where skins can bring any "problems" and make use of chains and bars if required :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Both hardcore type gyms I use both use http://www.ashbourne-memberships.co.uk/ for direct debit collections. No need for contracts if the gym doesn't want them, but saves collecting the cash and problems associated with it. Not sure what cut they take although one charges £20pm and the other £25pm and seems to work for them. One also has a fingerprint scanner attached to a computer to sign in (and make sure payment is up to date)... sounds fancy, but these days probably costs next to nothing for an old PC and fingerprint scanner.
> 
> Regarding location, I'd say if you open the right gym then people will come, so size and 'feel' would be higher on my wish list. A warehouse with roller doors are always good in the summer and large enough to get some astro-turf down for prowlers etc (can give you a good contact for astro-turf if needed btw). A few deadlift/lifting platforms are always a good way to use up space and cost nothing more than a few sheets of board and some matting all screwed together.


Cheers mate that fingerprint idea is quality, I'll be looking into that today!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Will there be a skinhead only area?


That's usually a toilet cubicle isn't it?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

How about a shrug rack?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wtf are all these unicorn jokes! unicorn parking, unicorn lifting platforms???

its a load of bollox and disrespectful.

everyone knows the unicorns will be lined up to use as a weight plate racks.


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Good luck mate, be interesting to follow, I'd love to open a gym at some point in my life!


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

Good luck, my old gym used to use Ashbourne, seems to be a popular choice for independent gyms.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Good luck mate, I'd love to open my own gym. I expect a free session if I ever travel south :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

in - get a treadmill mate, for the girls like


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Use Ya nans garden as the gym, get all her mates from down bingo. Just an idea haha.

Srs good luck, it's something I'd love to do but I'm a bit of a coward its a big venture and I still have a lot to learn, maybe in my 30s I'll be ready.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> @MRSTRONG feel free to chime in at any point and or add your own experiences or problems that you faced.(recently opened a gym of his own)
> 
> Will edit and update as and when. Let's keep the trolling to a minimum on this aswell please guys, this thread will hopefully serve as a how to/how not to get a gym up and running.
> 
> Cheers


If it's that kind of gym its essential you sell steroids from behind the counter like in my old gym.

Also good idea on the cash front, everyone loves a bit of tax evasion


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saxondale said:


> in - get a treadmill mate, for the girls like


Was thinking about taking the chain off a pushbike and propping it up with some logs. Cost effective method


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Was thinking about taking the chain off a pushbike and propping it up with some logs. Cost effective method


Now that's real gritty, I like it haha.

I think in all my time at gyms I've only ever used cardio bits 4 times maximum. I bet my heart is clogged like mad.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Please call it unicorn gym!

All the best mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Interesting thread, in mate.

We use the fingerprint scanner at the gym I train at, good idea as if the owner is training or doing something we can just buzz in without waiting.

The costs look scary, more than I imagined it would be, but I suppose I never really stopped to think about how many pieces of kit there is in a decent gym!

Good luck with it all.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done getting this far , pester the landlord/agent for a free rent period while change of use goes through .

http://www.maclellanrubber.com/rubber-matting.php

dont buy the plastic mirrors , get glass ones , ones i have are 8x4 £100 delivered off ebay


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Adz said:


> Interesting thread, in mate.
> 
> We use the fingerprint scanner at the gym I train at, good idea as if the owner is training or doing something we can just buzz in without waiting.
> 
> ...


It's pretty cheap to be fair mate if you buy 1 machine or rack per week you will have enough after a few months.

I originally budgeted 15k for equipment and by the time iv got the plates and dumbells it will be around 5k so i'm well happy lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> well done getting this far , pester the landlord/agent for a free rent period while change of use goes through .
> 
> http://www.maclellanrubber.com/rubber-matting.php
> 
> dont buy the plastic mirrors , get glass ones , ones i have are 8x4 £100 delivered off ebay


Cheers mate. Does the lease have to be in my name then to have the use changed?!?! **** paying rent for a building i may not even be able to use!! It's been empty and advertised for about 12 weeks so i'm sure if I put a holding fee down he will be cool for a few weeks.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cheers mate. Does the lease have to be in my name then to have the use changed?!?! **** paying rent for a building i may not even be able to use!! It's been empty and advertised for about 12 weeks so i'm sure if I put a holding fee down he will be cool for a few weeks.


set up an LLP company and put the lease in that name if for any reason it goes bust you can close and not have cnuts knocking on your door for cash .

also any supps you sell set up another company just for that then the books are getting less cash through = less tax to pay .

normally buildings left empty for a long period are favoured for a change of use and as it`s been empty so long your at an advantage as your interested in it and nobody else is so barter the price and a rent free kit out period for kitting out and the change of use , this gives you a free storage area aswell :lol:

get a solicitor to check over the lease as the last thing you want is a full fix or repair as you`re then liable for a sh1tty building , mines on a "fix to only it`s standard we leased it in"

get on to local collages for youth training schemes for PT`s learning , you pay them £2.79 an hour , handy for you popping out for a veg burger at kfc :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Well done Tekkers.I admire you enthusiasm and optimism.I hope that your purchases are resilient enough to suffer the day to day abuse that gets dished out in some gyms.If you want to buy a range of leverage machines, similar to Hammer, some of the Chinese manufacturers are doing silly deals on these apparently.

For flooring, I found the best compromise for my gym was rubber matting used for stables.Like a honeycomb affair,from ebay.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Well done Tekkers.I admire you enthusiasm and optimism.I hope that your purchases are resilient enough to suffer the day to day abuse that gets dished out in some gyms.If you want to buy a range of leverage machines, similar to Hammer, some of the Chinese manufacturers are doing silly deals on these apparently.
> 
> For flooring, I found the best compromise for my gym was rubber matting used for stables.Like a honeycomb affair,from ebay.


most of them ****** bits of kit last 6 months before they look very old and battered .

the stable matting falls apart , you end up with small bits of rubber everywhere


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> set up an LLP company and put the lease in that name if for any reason it goes bust you can close and not have cnuts knocking on your door for cash .
> 
> also any supps you sell set up another company just for that then the books are getting less cash through = less tax to pay .
> 
> ...


KFC don't have any vegetarian option 

Cheers for the tips though I'll deffo be getting some of dat der cheap labour lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Well done Tekkers.I admire you enthusiasm and optimism.I hope that your purchases are resilient enough to suffer the day to day abuse that gets dished out in some gyms.If you want to buy a range of leverage machines, similar to Hammer, some of the Chinese manufacturers are doing silly deals on these apparently.
> 
> For flooring, I found the best compromise for my gym was rubber matting used for stables.Like a honeycomb affair,from ebay.


Cheers mate yeah I spoke to alot of the Chinese manufacturers and their machines are indeed dirt cheap, but they would never give an accurate quote for postage it would be "to the nearest port" and they don't know anything about import taxes so i mugged them off. What iv got so far is pretty solid so would last forever I imagine. Especially the cage and racks, they are welded joints so very solid and heavy duty. The other machines are precor which is a good American brand.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cheers mate yeah I spoke to alot of the Chinese manufacturers and their machines are indeed dirt cheap, but they would never give an accurate quote for postage it would be "to the nearest port" and they don't know anything about import taxes so i mugged them off. What iv got so far is pretty solid so would last forever I imagine. Especially the cage and racks, they are welded joints so very solid and heavy duty. The other machines are precor which is a good American brand.


90% of mine is precor and imo its the better line of selector machines , only hammer strength plate loaded machines can beat it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Right so I just had the viewing on the property, IT'S **** ING AMAZING!!!!! HAHA honestly the place is huge, upstairs is a about 700 square foot then you go back into a kitchen area, then through there you have 2 rooms with toilets and sinks which will make for changing rooms, then you a have a set of stairs going down into what is like the devils lair.. loads of different areas and rooms through brick archways, all the walls and ceiling are old as **** brick and concrete, looks like old war tunnels but plenty of room for lifting areas. It's creepy as **** but awesome!!

The place does need a fair bit of cleaning up, theres a few holes about the place and the stairs to the basement area are ****ed and need replacing, almost fell through it walking back up, but nothing a few mates of mine can't sort out for some beer money. The doors are also small and no way I can get my racks through it so i'm gonna have to have the big window pane taken out to get my kit in :lol: They won't do a rent free period but the referencing fees give me 1 month till signing so hopefully I can get the permission for change of use sorted in the first few weeks then have it all cleaned up, stairs fixed and open by December 

They have also dropped the rent to £600 pm which is a ****ing bargain for the size of it, the floors are also foot thick solid concrete. I'm going down tomorrow to pay the referencing fees and fill out the forms 

Forgot to add it's literally 4 shops down from the leasure centre gym, if walking from the town centre you have to pass it to get there :lol: :lol: you can not get a better location that that!


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

@IGotTekkers

Saw this a remembered you're looking for Dumbells

www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/cast-iron-dumbell-set/

2x 37.5 KG

2x 40.0 KG

2x 42.50 KG

2X 45.0 KG

He's open to offers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

happy days tekkers sounds ideal

i`d make the basement the mans area and have the girls stuff upstairs


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

-dionysus- said:


> @IGotTekkers
> 
> Saw this a remembered you're looking for Dumbells
> 
> ...


Cheers mate but page doesn't exist apparantly


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> happy days tekkers sounds ideal


Im happy it's underground coz now I can name it something awesome. "Tekkers dungeons" or something :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im happy it's underground coz now I can name it something awesome. "Tekkers dungeons" or something :lol:


resten will be jell :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> happy days tekkers sounds ideal
> 
> i`d make the basement the mans area and have the girls stuff upstairs


Can't mate im gonna have to have all the big stuff like the machines and racks upstairs coz they won't fit down the stairwell. And then ill have the smaller stuff like dumbells and benches downstairs. Will have a little room for the atlas stones and whatnot. I'm so excited, I would have gotten pictures but there was no lighting down there so had to walk around with a torch.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/dumbbells/cast-iron-dumbell-set/1084549297


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Can't mate im gonna have to have all the big stuff like the machines and racks upstairs coz they won't fit down the stairwell. And then ill have the smaller stuff like dumbells and benches downstairs. Will have a little room for the atlas stones and whatnot. I'm so excited, I would have gotten pictures but there was no lighting down there so had to walk around with a torch.


i`d suggest you get a surveyor in and then you can take that report to the solicitor when he checks over the lease before you sign .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> i`d suggest you get a surveyor in and then you can take that report to the solicitor when he checks over the lease before you sign .


Ahh one of my mates is a surveyor, that's handy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ahh one of my mates is a surveyor, that's handy.


worth checking it out with the stairs and lecky plus it could give more time for change of use if needed , get onto council about that soon as poss mate .

if they turn it down just turn it into a "steam and sauna" fcuk all they can do to stop that :lol:


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> well done getting this far , pester the landlord/agent for a free rent period while change of use goes through .
> 
> http://www.maclellanrubber.com/rubber-matting.php
> 
> dont buy the plastic mirrors , get glass ones , ones i have are 8x4 £100 delivered off ebay


out of curiosity which matting did you go for? a lot of the time i see people recommending stall mats but i see you disagree with that idea.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> worth checking it out with the stairs and lecky plus it could give more time for change of use if needed , get onto council about that soon as poss mate .
> 
> if they turn it down just turn it into a "steam and sauna" fcuk all they can do to stop that :lol:


Im pretty sorted as far as repairs go as my dad owns a construction company and is the master of all building trades lol, but uncles a chippy, my little bro is a sparky :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

you got a name yet? call it Rock Steady.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Interesting thread! Will be following  Good luck with it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Interesting thread! Will be following  Good luck with it


Cheers buddy.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Where the hell does all this wonga come from? Jeeze


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

how about 'two tone fitness' keep it ska for life


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

'epicsquats'?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> out of curiosity which matting did you go for? a lot of the time i see people recommending stall mats but i see you disagree with that idea.


12mm broad rubber from http://www.maclellanrubber.com/rubber-matting.php

stall matting is ok for home gym use and i have seen it in a commercial gym but it looks tacky and falls apart very quickly plus it doesnt feel right when laying on it for whatever exercise .

ive got a deadlift platform pretty much an 18mm plywood sheet with rubber matting ontop and the db area has rubber matting straight onto the floor but theres not much give so i`ll pop plywood under the area just to save the dumbbells as much as poss ,


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Where the hell does all this wonga come from? Jeeze


Just odds and sods mate. Iv also gone 3k into my overdraft im ****ing skint now, better start doing some work iv been a lazy **** the last week or 2.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

"margate muscle"

"ska and tone"

"skin and tone"

"flava gym"

or you could call it my fave "i`ll open up when i want you cnut"


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

"skinhead curl"?

/As opposed to skinhead girl for anyone not into Ska


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Why have you got to be a skin head to go to this gym, I quite like my hair.

I am down Margate next week, might pop in and see Tekks


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Good luck with this. Must be nice knowing you can run and support this without owing others money.

Margate is only an hour away from me. Always up for meeting others, seek further advice in training, get called a small weak minded pr1ck, go eat and lift ect. Yep heard them all before lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> 12mm broad rubber from http://www.maclellanrubber.com/rubber-matting.php
> 
> stall matting is ok for home gym use and i have seen it in a commercial gym but it looks tacky and falls apart very quickly plus it doesnt feel right when laying on it for whatever exercise .
> 
> ive got a deadlift platform pretty much an 18mm plywood sheet with rubber matting ontop and the db area has rubber matting straight onto the floor but theres not much give so i`ll pop plywood under the area just to save the dumbbells as much as poss ,


Just found these stable mats mate they look pretty decent to be fair, they reckon they last for 15 years, 12 mm thick, very heavy duty and they have a special on these ones, 12 mats (24 x 24feet ) £400 something. If it can take 15 years of horse trampling and beastiality surely it can last a few years with some dumbells banging on it? :lol:

http://www.horsematsplus.co.uk/shop/bubble-top-rubber-stable-mat-12-pack/


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

1 is only 40 quid so might be worth a test, I'll cut a bit off and send it up to you to see mate lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> "margate muscle"
> 
> "ska and tone"
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha :lol:

I remember when I was pub manager on a Sunday I'd open any hung up to an hour late and there would be a queue of people outside screwing :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

r33-tom said:


> Good luck with this. Must be nice knowing you can run and support this without owing others money.
> 
> Margate is only an hour away from me. Always up for meeting others, seek further advice in training, get called a small weak minded pr1ck, go eat and lift ect. Yep heard them all before lol.


It's actually in ramsgate but still only down the road. Your welcome any time!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> Why have you got to be a skin head to go to this gym, I quite like my hair.
> 
> I am down Margate next week, might pop in and see Tekks


It's over the road in ramsgate mate nobody in margate can afford to gym :lol: and it's not gonna be open yet bud I only pay the referencing fees tomorrow. What you doing down margate?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

As most if the gym is underground I was thinking including 'underground, basement, cellar, crypt, vault' I think 'the vault' is pretty cool.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just found these stable mats mate they look pretty decent to be fair, they reckon they last for 15 years, 12 mm thick, very heavy duty and they have a special on these ones, 12 mats (24 x 24feet ) £400 something. If it can take 15 years of horse trampling and beastiality surely it can last a few years with some dumbells banging on it? :lol:


haha if their second hand you`ll have a job washing the horse spunk off :lol:

i honestly think you need to spend a bit more to attract more female members


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> As most if the gym is underground I was thinking including 'underground, basement, cellar, crypt, vault' I think 'the vault' is pretty cool.


basement gym


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha if their second hand you`ll have a job washing the horse spunk off :lol:
> 
> i honestly think you need to spend a bit more to attract more female members


Na they are new mate check em out. They seem to be the same as most of the gym mats iv seen.

http://www.horsematsplus.co.uk/shop/bubble-top-rubber-stable-mat-12-pack/


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> "skinhead curl"?
> 
> /As opposed to skinhead girl for anyone not into Ska


sounds like a guy having a poo


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's actually in ramsgate but still only down the road. Your welcome any time!


Seeing a client, I travel all over the South East, how about take me out for beers, few lines and get me a brass at the end of the night or let me have a go on your Mrs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Na they are new mate check em out. They seem to be the same as most of the gym mats iv seen.
> 
> http://www.horsematsplus.co.uk/shop/bubble-top-rubber-stable-mat-12-pack/


works out at 530 delivered .

you can get 20mtr roll 1200 wide 6mm thick for less (24 mtrs sq) http://www.maclellanrubber.com/product-group/7501.php?thickness=6mm&width=&length=&colour=Black&sqmt=&shore_hardness=n/a&surface_finish=Broad%20Ribbed


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> As most if the gym is underground I was thinking including 'underground, basement, cellar, crypt, vault' I think 'the vault' is pretty cool.


The Vault is a winner IMO, sounds like it's all coming together nicely now bud.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> sounds like a guy having a poo


Like this


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Like this
> 
> View attachment 160451


You need more fibre in your diet mate...

And try sitting down as well.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> Seeing a client, I travel all over the South East, how about take me out for beers, few lines and get me a brass at the end of the night or let me have a go on your Mrs


Im off on holiday Friday till Monday this weekend, any other time by all means


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spudsy said:


> You need more fibre in your diet mate...
> 
> And try sitting down as well.


I eat nothing but veg bread and beans mate i couldn't get any more if I tried lol. And if i sit back it don't come out properly


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just drove past the unit and they changed the sign to "let" already. Happy days :beer:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> 'epicsquats'?


Good name that.


----------



## Martyg (Sep 12, 2014)

Interesting thread and best of luck with it all.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spudsy said:


> The Vault is a winner IMO, sounds like it's all coming together nicely now bud.


Yeah I'm liking the vault alot mate, i think that may be it.

Iv just been a bit naughty and borrowed 5 grand off a mate, just to tide me over with the Upcoming costs so i can concentrate on spending my own money on furnishing the new house. Get they keys next Monday, it don't stop in tekkerstown


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

I used rubber playground matting in my home gym. Cleans up mint with a jet washer. Got 20 odd tiles, each 1mx1m for £100. Search item 251674360662 on eBay for an example. 50mm thick. Might be a bit bouncy for commercial gym, but excellent for home use.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Joe Shmoe said:


> I used rubber playground matting in my home gym. Cleans up mint with a jet washer. Got 20 odd tiles, each 1mx1m for £100. Search item 251674360662 on eBay for an example. 50mm thick. Might be a bit bouncy for commercial gym, but excellent for home use.


£100 per square metre?!?! FOok THAT MATE! :lol:


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

I think he means he got 20 1mx1m tiles for $100.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Total Rebuild said:


> I think he means he got 20 1mx1m tiles for $100.


Oh haha I missed that bit


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah I'm liking the vault alot mate, i think that may be it.
> 
> Iv just been a bit naughty and borrowed 5 grand off a mate, just to tide me over with the Upcoming costs so i can concentrate on spending my own money on furnishing the new house. Get they keys next Monday, it don't stop in tekkerstown


The Vault is a millions times better than the usual Shapers or Definitions or similar that most new places seem to go for these days, names like that are easily forgettable. People won't forget the vault and it also conveys (IMO) the kind of gym you want to be.

And I find when I've got loads on my plate , like you have with moving etc., things go better for me. If you can feed of the stress rather than letting it get to you it can be a brilliant motivator.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spudsy said:


> The Vault is a millions times better than the usual Shapers or Definitions or similar that most new places seem to go for these days, names like that are easily forgettable. People won't forget the vault and it also conveys (IMO) the kind of gym you want to be.
> 
> And I find when I've got loads on my plate , like you have with moving etc., things go better for me. If you can feed of the stress rather than letting it get to you it can be a brilliant motivator.


I think it's gonna be between the vault and the basement, the Mrs says the vault sounds like a sex club :lol:

What she don't know don't hurt :whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just Google searched and there's already a gym in London called the vault, it's a private one for personal trainers though. I don't wanna be getting sued over it  there is also a basement gym


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Call it "Basement Vault" then


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just Google searched and there's already a gym in London called the vault, it's a private one for personal trainers though. I don't wanna be getting sued over it  there is also a basement gym


Do you think there would be much of an issue there ?

If you were opening in the same area it might be tricky but your 60 odd miles from London aren't you ?

Maybe ask your solicitor when you go over the lease but I can't see much of a problem myself ?


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Unless their name is registered and Tekkers is "passing off" (ie pretending to be associated via using the same branding/logo) he should be cool. If all else fails he can claim parody like Dumb Starbucks:










Vault/Basement are great names though - they really convey the vibe and people will know whats inside just from the branding. Personally I'd go for vault and have the logo as a stylized dumbell with the tagline "Invest in yourself".


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

The dungeon?


----------



## Martyg (Sep 12, 2014)

Reading through I think vault is very good name.

Short sweet and as others say conveys sort of image you looking for.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

they both sound like sex clubs


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Vault is an awesome name for a gym.

What do gyms need in the way of liability insurance etc?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

tuktuk said:


> Vault is an awesome name for a gym.
> 
> What do gyms need in the way of liability insurance etc?


Public liability which almost every business needs, and then contents insurance which isn't much per month.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

The Vault is a winner.

But you might get goth types tipping up expecting something totally different!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

The vault was good, shame is taken


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

What about "the iron basement"?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> What about "the iron basement"?


That's a good one mate


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Call it

"The gym"


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

What about call it

'The Fritzel'


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Sams said:


> What about call it
> 
> 'The Fritzel'


might limit his prospective clientèle somewhat..


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Check companies house website for the name of current registered business's. I'm sure that you can register a business with a similar name without a problem unless the other party has registered it as a trademark with IPO


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

call the business `ramsgate vault` and put vault on all paperwork/signage etc


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Get three other mates to come in with you and call it 'four skins gym'


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

h901 said:


> Check companies house website for the name of current registered business's. I'm sure that you can register a business with a similar name without a problem unless the other party has registered it as a trademark with IPO


"The vault gym limited" is registered


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> call the business `ramsgate vault` and put vault on all paperwork/signage etc


This @IGotTekkers


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

How about `The Gate Gym` ? ramsgate n all that ?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Or, Tekker's Hole... Plenty of parking at the rear!


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

Sams said:


> What about call it
> 
> 'The Fritzel'


Sounds like a nice family orientated place.


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

What about calling it RockSteady?

Good for you getting it together and best of luck with it.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> This @IGotTekkers


Very good idea. You could place a small Ramsgate after the main logo as it conveys the image (and potential) of a larger brand spread across different areas. Plus the word Vault is just so perfect in terms of aesthetics and application in this case:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

The gym needs no name, after all, it will the the only gym offering unicorn rides hahaha


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

UK-M gym.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> UK-M gym.


There'd be 3 people in there training and about 100 sitting around chatting chit.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

The Poundage Gym.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> UK-M gym.


would be very, VERY hard to get the shirts for this made up..... :innocent:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

The Glory Hole


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

alchemystical said:


> Very good idea. You could place a small Ramsgate after the main logo as it conveys the image (and potential) of a larger brand spread across different areas. Plus the word Vault is just so perfect in terms of aesthetics and application in this case:


That's boss mate


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's boss mate


Thanks, its not finished as it was just a quick one to see how the letters flowed. The graphic work would include a vault spinner on the left hand side:










Or a stylized dumbbell:










Or maybe a combination of the two. I don't have any graphical editing programs on this machine so I can't put together the whole concept for you but that's the gist of it. The "Invest In Yourself" tagline would be in red in a handwritten looking font, placed at an angle on the lower right side.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I think tekkers has already franchised his idea, this hotel im in has a sh1t gym in a basement with one lat machine, one pec deck and a broken rower.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I think tekkers has already franchised his idea, this hotel im in has a sh1t gym in a basement with one lat machine, one pec deck and a broken rower.


The idea has crossed my mind a few times, how many chain gyms are there that are half decent, have atlas stones, 80 kg dumbells that you can throw across the floor at leasure, bumper plates etc. There's deffo a gap in the market for it. I'll see how this one goes. One step a time I guess.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

alchemystical said:


> Thanks, its not finished as it was just a quick one to see how the letters flowed. The graphic work would include a vault spinner on the left hand side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking mate maybe a 25kg plate as the door with a spin handle just like that one on it.

Do you do this for a living then mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> The idea has crossed my mind a few times, how many chain gyms are there that are half decent, have atlas stones, 80 kg dumbells that you can throw across the floor at leasure, bumper plates etc. There's deffo a gap in the market for it. I'll see how this one goes. One step a time I guess.


that's a great idea. it'd be no more difficult to set up than one full of machines. the problem is getting the people in the hotels in to use it. I think it'd be great if it had a hairy arsed strength coach manning it, but the old dears want to sit on a pec deck and have some 17 year old kid tell them it's going to get them 'toned'


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Update. Reference fees and forms for the reference have been paid and done. I now have 4 weeks till I have to sign the contract. Problem is, the change of use application takes up to 8 weeks and by the sounds of it is a right ball ache. The council offer a pre application consultation for a nice sum of £250 per meeting (may take many meetings) just to be told what you can do to help pass the application. This alone takes 3 weeks, so iv got up to 12 weeks to find out if I can even open it as a gym, but i have to tie myself into a tenancy within 4 weeks. That's ****ing smart isn't it. Now iv just gotta risk a load of grands and a **** load of time.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> that's a great idea. it'd be no more difficult to set up than one full of machines. the problem is getting the people in the hotels in to use it. I think it'd be great if it had a hairy arsed strength coach manning it, but the old dears want to sit on a pec deck and have some 17 year old kid tell them it's going to get them 'toned'


Haha I wasn't thinking about hotels per say, more medium sized towns that lack decent decent gyms.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's what I was thinking mate maybe a 25kg plate as the door with a spin handle just like that one on it.
> 
> Do you do this for a living then mate?


I'm a business consultant so indirectly, yes I do do this for a living. I help people with an idea become startups and those who are already running expand and become more efficient.



IGotTekkers said:


> Update. Reference fees and forms for the reference have been paid and done. I now have 4 weeks till I have to sign the contract. Problem is, the change of use application takes up to 8 weeks and by the sounds of it is a right ball ache. The council offer a pre application consultation for a nice sum of £250 per meeting (may take many meetings) just to be told what you can do to help pass the application. This alone takes 3 weeks, so iv got up to 12 weeks to find out if I can even open it as a gym, but i have to tie myself into a tenancy within 4 weeks. That's ****ing smart isn't it. Now iv just gotta risk a load of grands and a **** load of time.


Pre app consultation is a waste of time, they used to be free up until last year but now most planning departments are just one man bands so they created this scam in order to milk people for money for no reason as no matter what they say it isn't concrete so you can't rely on it. Think of it as paying them to stroke your balls for a few weeks with no money shot and you've got an accurate representation of what goes on.

Just pay for the full application as it saves you a lot of money in the long run, do your own research first by asking about all of the regulations for a gym in terms of access, parking, fire safety etc.. and see if your site fills the criteria. Look online at the planning portal for people that have done it before as the regs tend to be pretty similar all round.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

alchemystical said:


> I'm a business consultant so indirectly, yes I do do this for a living. I help people with an idea become startups and those who are already running expand and become more efficient.
> 
> Pre app consultation is a waste of time, they used to be free up until last year but now most planning departments are just one man bands so they created this scam in order to milk people for money for no reason as no matter what they say it isn't concrete so you can't rely on it. Think of it as paying them to stroke your balls for a few weeks with no money shot and you've got an accurate representation of what goes on.
> 
> Just pay for the full application as it saves you a lot of money in the long run, do your own research first by asking about all of the regulations for a gym in terms of access, parking, fire safety etc.. and see if your site fills the criteria. Look online at the planning portal for people that have done it before as the regs tend to be pretty similar all round.


Cheers mate thats alot of help. Yeah I thought it was a bit of a **** take charging 250 just for a bit of advise. Iv tried looking Online for people that have changed for d2 use for a gym but there isn't much at all, atleast from what I can see :/


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cheers mate thats alot of help. Yeah I thought it was a bit of a **** take charging 250 just for a bit of advise. Iv tried looking Online for people that have changed for d2 use for a gym but there isn't much at all, atleast from what I can see :/


Its the legwork that takes time and that costs money, thankfully with the net a phone and a bit of ingenuity you can save yourself a lot of both.

Find out who is in charge of urban development/regeneration at your local council and invite him out for lunch at a nice bar. Not only will you get all the help you need in this game he can also make other wheels turn quicker because he's on the inside. And that will cost you a lot less than £250


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

alchemystical said:


> Its the legwork that takes time and that costs money, thankfully with the net a phone and a bit of ingenuity you can save yourself a lot of both.
> 
> Find out who is in charge of urban development/regeneration at your local council and invite him out for lunch at a nice bar. Not only will you get all the help you need in this game he can also make other wheels turn quicker because he's on the inside. And that will cost you a lot less than £250


I emailed a company the other day who specialise with change of use planning, this **** sounds well complicated, here is their reply..

Our costs depend upon the work to be done eg will there be a pre app and discussion with the officers , or do we get straight into an application if time is tight?* Will consultant's reports be required to deal with noise or environmental issues etc?* Is there a parking issue?

*

The work would be done by Nicholas Kingsley-Smith who* is a Specialist Planning Solicitor .*** He would need to* look at the relevant documents- the full planning history-* have a bit of thinking time to slot the pieces together, and then have a lengthy discussion with you on the telephone / a meeting at our office to ask you some relevant questions about your plans for the gym and then take you through his thinking , advice and conclusions.** The key to success in a change of use application is to really engage with the planning issues and make a compelling argument for granting the consent in a planning statement.* To do this he needs to identify any potential difficulties and suggest ways that they might be overcome

*

Nicholas charges according to time spent at his hourly rate of £240 plus VAT and the review of the papers and discussion is likely to take between 1 and 2 hours work (£240-£480 plus VAT).

*

Going forward, and depending upon the advice he gives you, if you would like me to undertake further work for you ( submit a planning application , or just prepare the planning statement) **then, when he knows what work is required, he will agree a budget with you.* Alternatively you may wish to carry on from here yourself and not require any more advice at all.* On the other* hand you might wish to come back to us at any stage for a spot of advice if things get* "tricky" .

*

Once he knows all the facts and what will be required he will be in a much better position to give an estimate of costs for making the application

*

By way of rough guidance our costs for preparing a* strong planning statement and submitting the application would usually lie in the range £1500 -£2000 plus VAT* ( including the fees mentioned above) plus disbursements ( planning fees, plans , and any reports like the ones referred to above if needed - they may not be) but I do appreciate this is a wide range and it is so because without drilling into the facts and issues it is impossible to be precise as to the work required.* A planning statement *on its own usually costs £720 plus VAT

*

If you have any questions or would like to go ahead, by all means please get in touch.*

*

I look forward to hearing from you

Best wishes

*

How the **** am am I supposed to know if there is a need for a noise report or I'd there is an issue with parking? I don't drive so parking is no issue for me. What does it matter? Surely if people can't park outside that's my lookout for losing customers, why does that need to be addressed to the council? I don't really understand any of this, one place im reading i need siliciters, another page I read i need a surveyer, I'm ****ing lost with this ****. I literally have no ****ing clue what to do from here.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Time for a sympathetic article in the local paper mate?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

alchemystical said:



> Find out who is in charge of urban development/regeneration at your local council and invite him out for lunch at a nice bar. Not only will you get all the help you need in this game he can also make other wheels turn quicker because he's on the inside. And that will cost you a lot less than £250


I would take everything this guy says with a pinch of salt after this little nugget tekkers mate, what did he say he did for a living? Pfft


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I emailed a company the other day who specialise with change of use planning, this **** sounds well complicated, here is their reply..
> 
> Our costs depend upon the work to be done eg will there be a pre app and discussion with the officers , or do we get straight into an application if time is tight?* Will consultant's reports be required to deal with noise or environmental issues etc?* Is there a parking issue?
> 
> ...


Might be worth looking to see if there is a small business support officer (or similar) - we have then in NI as a dept of gov (invest NI) they also help with grants and employing people.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Have you rung the council and asked?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Have you rung the council and asked?


The council only want to advise you if you pay their £250 pre application consolation fee. Thanet council are ****ing **** mate i went to get the forms for the application yesterday and was lined up with smack heads and bums for 45 minutes before leaving the line out of boredom. Wasn't even half way down.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

@Tinytom did you have to deal with this ****? Any advice? Or even just a breakdown of the whole process and what I need to do for the application?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> @Tinytom did you have to deal with this ****? Any advice? Or even just a breakdown of the whole process and what I need to do for the application?


If I were you mate id pay for a planning consultant. I've done it twice and the first time went to appeal and needed a consultant anyway. Cost me the same as getting one from the beginning.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I emailed a company the other day who specialise with change of use planning, this **** sounds well complicated, here is their reply..
> 
> Our costs depend upon the work to be done eg will there be a pre app and discussion with the officers , or do we get straight into an application if time is tight?* Will consultant's reports be required to deal with noise or environmental issues etc?* Is there a parking issue?
> 
> ...


In order to justify their fees these folk make what they do look more complicated than it seems. Admittedly dealing with the council can be a right pain as its a form and legislation filled hoopala and these folks know it so they sit there and just pull cream off the top as its easy money.

2K is about right in my experience and is well spent if you are cash rich and time poor as they take care of all of the paperwork side plus depending upon the guys rep with the council (my chap is a bulldog and they tend not to argue when they see who is presenting the case) you could save yourself a lot of nitpicking hassle.

Remember, their fees are negotiable especially if you dangle the carrot of expansion plans within the next 3 years etc... Also make sure you check out their track record when it comes to the particular use you are after, bets are they have none as most of their work is for takeaways and similar meaning you can use that to negotiate fees down.

The parking regs (as I pointed out way back at the beginning of your thread) is their latest way of reaming. Safety of schoolchildren from being hit by cars is another one as is public nuisance/disorder. They've got more tricks than a clowns pocket when it comes to knocking back apps as it means more money on appeal - thats another thing thats worth clarifying with the agent.

I've already suggested finding out the head of urban redevelopment/regeneration and take him out for lunch at a place near your potential site. He already has all of the answers to questions you haven't even thought of asking yet and can get you over 50% of the way there as that's his job.

Get yourself a nice little prospectus knocked up with cash flow projections, mock ups, equipment lists and, most importantly, how many local people you will be employing in this new venture of yours in years 1, 2 and 3 and then ask him how he can help you make this happen as you're a man of action that they are trying to kill one paper cut at a time.

They make it seem complicated to discourage everyone from becoming self employed as then you decide how much tax you hand over as opposed to them pimping their cut before hand. That combined with a desperate need to pad their budget along with the vicissitudes of European regulations lead to most people just saying "Fcuk it, what's on telly tonight".

Keep it up.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I emailed a company the other day who specialise with change of use planning, this **** sounds well complicated, here is their reply..
> 
> Our costs depend upon the work to be done eg will there be a pre app and discussion with the officers , or do we get straight into an application if time is tight?* Will consultant's reports be required to deal with noise or environmental issues etc?* Is there a parking issue?
> 
> ...


Might be worth looking to see if there is a small business support officer (or similar) - we have then in NI as a dept of gov (invest NI) they also help with grants and employing people.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> If I were you mate id pay for a planning consultant. I've done it twice and the first time went to appeal and needed a consultant anyway. Cost me the same as getting one from the beginning.


Is that a surveyer or soliciter mate? Iv been told I need both of those aswell lol. If i get a consultant what kind of cost am I looking at for the application and what's involved roughly? If you have time to answer.

Cheers buddy!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> Is that a surveyer or soliciter mate? Iv been told I need both of those aswell lol. If i get a consultant what kind of cost am I looking at for the application and what's involved roughly? If you have time to answer.
> 
> Cheers buddy!


My planning guy cost £2k

Solicitor £900

Surveyor didn't bother I wrote into the lease we werebt responsible for the foundations. If the building has been there a while you can check with local council if there's been any issues there.

You'll need a planning presentation it's basically what you will bring to the area. Parking is 4 spaces per 1000sq ft so you'll need to show this somehow.

Local area impact is zero for gyms in terms of negative. If you highlight all of the pluses including what employment you will bring. Here's a tip at my gym it employs a director a PT a manager and an account. All me. That the job is there is true. That I do all those jobs is also true. I could employ someone to do it.

Also. Solicitors take fcuking ages. Both times I've had to threaten my solicitors with firing cos they dragged their heels. In the initial emails stipulate that you need completion by a certain date. Realistic date 3 months from instruction. (After planning granted) if they agree and don't have a good excuse you can say they've broken the terms of the contract and you want a discount.

Also you don't need to instruct a solicitor or a surveyor until the planning is completed.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

I would personally buy an existing gym rather than go through the hassle of setting up new. I visit gyms promoting supplements and I meet a fair few people wanting to get out of the business. Most of these gyms have been let go so to speak as the owners either cannot see what needs addressing or they just can't be bothered or of course don't have the necessary funds. Sometimes their personal circumstances have changed and they want out.

I reckon some would take an offer if they could.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

OptimumPT said:


> I would personally buy an existing gym rather than go through the hassle of setting up new. I visit gyms promoting supplements and I meet a fair few people wanting to get out of the business. Most of these gyms have been let go so to speak as the owners either cannot see what needs addressing or they just can't be bothered or of course don't have the necessary funds. Sometimes their personal circumstances have changed and they want out.
> 
> I reckon some would take an offer if they could.


There are no existing gyms mate, there was one that's now offices.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

OptimumPT said:


> I would personally buy an existing gym rather than go through the hassle of setting up new. I visit gyms promoting supplements and I meet a fair few people wanting to get out of the business. Most of these gyms have been let go so to speak as the owners either cannot see what needs addressing or they just can't be bothered or of course don't have the necessary funds. Sometimes their personal circumstances have changed and they want out.
> 
> I reckon some would take an offer if they could.


visit mine with lots of samples


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Spoke to 2 gym owners that have done the change of use application on their own with no problems, they are going to guide me through any problems I have.

Sound. Got one of those girls things aswell now, what do you call them.... cardio bike. Came free with the squat rack I just bought, looked online it's worth £750 new, dozy cvnt :lol:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> Thought I'd make this little venture into a log as it may help others in the future who wish to do the same. I know it's been done before but another experience won't hurt will it.
> 
> Ok so far I have managed to get almost all of the equipment dirt cheap on ebay and gumtree. The main mission here is to get a spit n sawdust/strongman type gym open for as cheaply as humanly possible. Below is a rough breakdown of how much iv managed to get each item for just to give you an idea of how cheap you can get stuff if you try hard.
> 
> ...


TBH I would have gotten the premises sorted first bro. Inb4 the pikeys make sweet love to your kit...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> TBH I would have gotten the premises sorted first bro. Inb4 the pikeys make sweet love to your kit...


I didn't see the point in paying rent on an empty building while I saved up with the kit. I pay rent on 2 property's as it is lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

If you're already paying rent on the premises can you not store your kit there ?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> I didn't see the point in paying rent on an empty building while I saved up with the kit. I pay rent on 2 property's as it is lol


Fair nuff mate. Best of luck with this business venture I like the spit and sawdust hardcore gym approach. Nice selection of kit you've assembled also! perfect in fact imo


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spudsy said:


> If you're already paying rent on the premises can you not store your kit there ?


Im not paying rent on the gym yet mate. Got 3 weeks till I sign the tenancey


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im not paying rent on the gym yet mate. Got 3 weeks till I sign the tenancey


Ok mate sorry I misunderstood,

I would have thought you could have wangled a set of keys early with your skills of persuasion tho tekkers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spudsy said:


> Ok mate sorry I misunderstood,
> 
> I would have thought you could have wangled a set of keys early with your skills of persuasion tho tekkers


The estate agent is male :no:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> The estate agent is male :no:


Lol, you're Mrs could have taken one for the team tho bud.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> The estate agent is male :no:


Alters nothing.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Alters nothing.


Men in their 30's are harder to flirt with :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Complete gym contents (£1000) - Sports Equip & Bicycles - Sheffield Forum

Complete gym mate 1000.00


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

saxondale said:


> Complete gym contents (£1000) - Sports Equip & Bicycles - Sheffield Forum
> 
> Complete gym mate 1000.00


Good spot.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Good spot.


If only I had space.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Are you still looking for some equipment buddy, I've got a few things for sale?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

elliot1989 said:


> Are you still looking for some equipment buddy, I've got a few things for sale?


What you got ?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> What you got ?


I've got a shoulder press machine, leg extension machine and a lying leg curl machine, all comercial bits that have recently been re-upholstered in black and white pleather


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

elliot1989 said:


> I've got a shoulder press machine, leg extension machine and a lying leg curl machine, all comercial bits that have recently been re-upholstered in black and white pleather


could be interested in lying leg curl , can you pop a pic up with price and location please


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

If you pm me your email I can send some over as it's not letting me upload them ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

****ing p1ssed off. Just got off the phone to the estate agent and even though iv done referencing and in 3 days was gonna be getting the keys and signing the books the ****ing CVNT landlady has given it to somebody else?!?!?!?!?! How the **** and why the **** would she do that?!! ****ing whore! Slag!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Got another 2 viewings tomorrow but they don't look anywhere near big enough. ****ing bollox.

Can't believe iv lost that property it was so perfect. I hope the guy that she's given it to falls down the broken stair case and has to live down their the rest of his life while his shop gets raided by chavs ****ing scab


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

ah fck man, thats a right kick in the knackers :/


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

open up in Manchester an i'll come work for you :laugh:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> open up in Manchester an i'll come work for you :laugh:


There's only 1 problem with Manchester mate, it's in Manchester :lol:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> There's only 1 problem with Manchester mate, it's in Manchester :lol:


Its better than where live now .... sh1tty Blackburn


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Got another 2 viewings tomorrow but they don't look anywhere near big enough. ****ing bollox.
> 
> Can't believe iv lost that property it was so perfect. I hope the guy that she's given it to falls down the broken stair case and has to live down their the rest of his life while his shop gets raided by chavs ****ing scab


What's the latest then bud ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spudsy said:


> What's the latest then bud ?


They were pokey little **** holes. Viewed another today and was **** and overpriced. Iv even started looking at neighbouring towns. Margate town centre has loads of perfect places that are cheap but i know the guy owns the little gym just outside margate so don't wanna step on his toes, would be a bit cvntish coz my gym will be 100 times better which would put him under. I'm not up for doing that even though it is business.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the property mate, not to be petty or anything, just go burn it down...


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> They were pokey little **** holes. Viewed another today and was **** and overpriced. Iv even started looking at neighbouring towns. Margate town centre has loads of perfect places that are cheap but i know the guy owns the little gym just outside margate so don't wanna step on his toes, would be a bit cvntish coz my gym will be 100 times better which would put him under. I'm not up for doing that even though it is business.


Keep your chin up and keep looking mate, it'll work itself out in the end.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> They were pokey little **** holes. Viewed another today and was **** and overpriced. Iv even started looking at neighbouring towns. Margate town centre has loads of perfect places that are cheap but i know the guy owns the little gym just outside margate so don't wanna step on his toes, would be a bit cvntish coz my gym will be 100 times better which would put him under. I'm not up for doing that even though it is business.


Just burn him mate, then do the decent thing and hire him to clean your bogs


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Any update on this gym?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Joe Shmoe said:


> Any update on this gym?


Not since yesterday mate lol


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Doh, didn't notice the dates.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Not since yesterday mate lol


Is there going to be a load of gym equipment up for sale soon then mate or what ??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spudsy said:


> Is there going to be a load of gym equipment up for sale soon then mate or what ??


No mate. Viewed another property on Friday, was an old car sales place, building was too small and there was no toilet


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> No mate. Viewed another property on Friday, was an old car sales place, building was too small and there was no toilet


erm - round here we call them a garage lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saxondale said:


> erm - round here we call them a garage lol


A garage us something you put your tools and the spare fridge in lol


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> No mate. Viewed another property on Friday, was an old car sales place, building was too small and there was no toilet


Looked at a similar venture over the past 18 months. Saw a great property (not near you though) which had been a carpet showroom; large square footage and great parking. Some kind of insurance job had closed it down. Can't remember the rent but about the same as what you have quoted. Might be worth looking out for similar, although I am sure you have considered similar.

Great pursuit mate, good luck @IGotTekkers .


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> A garage us something you put your tools and the spare fridge in lol


Have you looked into hiring large specially fitted portacabins mate?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> No mate. Viewed another property on Friday, was an old car sales place, building was too small and there was no toilet


Fair do's mate,

It's a shame you've tied all that capital up in equipment when you can't find anywhere to use it, where are you storing it all ??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spudsy said:


> Fair do's mate,
> 
> It's a shame you've tied all that capital up in equipment when you can't find anywhere to use it, where are you storing it all ??


Would rather have it than not have it lol. It's all in my garage. Luckily it's a big garage


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

U checked that the tenant hasn't pulled out of where you were last looking?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the place


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

This thread has gone pretty much as I expected it too lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> This thread has gone pretty much as I expected it too lol


Good job nobody gives a hoot about your expectations


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Have a open air gym mate, new concept. Separate the men from the mice.

Find a bit of free land, get some herras fencing and a couple big units to police it and your laughing


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Sams said:


> Have a open air gym mate, new concept. Separate the men from the mice.
> 
> Find a bit of free land, get some herras fencing and a couple big units to police it and your laughing


big gazebo?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Rykard said:


> big gazebo?


What, you afraid of rain? What are you gay?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rykard said:


> big gazebo?


been looking at these for our gym carpark and turning it into a studio , no planning permission needed then


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> been looking at these for our gym carpark and turning it into a studio , no planning permission needed then


They had an open air gym in malia near the beach, everything so rusty but god was it fun


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> They had an open air gym in malia near the beach, everything so rusty but god was it fun


plan is to have a few bits outside in summer as i do have the space which other gyms round here dont have


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> been looking at these for our gym carpark and turning it into a studio , no planning permission needed then


You don't need planning for a gazebo? Hmm interdasting, 2 tents and a portapotty


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

2 of these would be plenty of room. I can rent land easily enough. But how would the terms of use apply.. same as a building?

Buy 6m x 18m Gala Tent Marquee (100% PVC)


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> What, you afraid of rain? What are you gay?


rain's fine, snow and hail are a pain though... and it gets on my glasses...


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

MRSTRONG said:


> plan is to have a few bits outside in summer as i do have the space which other gyms round here dont have


bit of a wsm vibe going on here? bit of loading and tyre flipping. Would be great if we have a summer. They flip tyres outside the warehouse..


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Jumped in at end here, so apologies if its been mentioned.You dont need planning for a wood built building.Classed as semi-permanent.Buy a big shed.I bought a storage shed, from ebay delivered and erected for £500.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Jumped in at end here, so apologies if its been mentioned.You dont need planning for a wood built building.Classed as semi-permanent.Buy a big shed.I bought a storage shed, from ebay delivered and erected for £500.


What about opening a business inside it though, would the usual d2 permission be required still?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Jumped in at end here, so apologies if its been mentioned.You dont need planning for a wood built building.Classed as semi-permanent.Buy a big shed.I bought a storage shed, from ebay delivered and erected for £500.


picsoryourshedisinvisiblelikeyourporsche


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rykard said:


> bit of a wsm vibe going on here? bit of loading and tyre flipping. Would be great if we have a summer. They flip tyres outside the warehouse..


yeah thats the idea mate



essexboy said:


> Jumped in at end here, so apologies if its been mentioned.You dont need planning for a wood built building.Classed as semi-permanent.Buy a big shed.I bought a storage shed, from ebay delivered and erected for £500.


it`s classed as a shed on private property and can be no more than 30 sq mtrs floor space and max eves height of 2.5 for a pitched or 4 mtr for a dual pitch roof .

on commercial property it`s classed as storage only so you cant use it for anything other than storage .


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> What about opening a business inside it though, would the usual d2 permission be required still?


Not sure.Pretty confident it wouldnt be.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> picsoryourshedisinvisiblelikeyourporsche


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha good 1


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I was expecting to see the yellow/red ferrari


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Is it still too early to say told you so, or ?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

saxondale said:


> I was expecting to see the yellow/red ferrari


Its still silver mate.Think its going to stay that way.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

will you be selling UKM Tshirts in your gym? they should be in production by the time the gym opens???


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> @IGotTekkers


Told me what? You haven't told me anything other than that bitter taste in your mouth. Please don't come in.here and ruin my thread with your bull****, start yet another one of your own if you have something to say.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Let's be real
> 
> All you have done is bought yourself a home gym under the guise youre opening a gym lol you thought you CBA walking to a gym n paying monthly so you will spend a grand or so on a cracking home gym and then blag you're opening a gym to everyone on here
> 
> ...


The benches and squat racks are brand new full commercial, the other machines are precor which are an American brand of commercial gym equipment. As for age who gives a ****? Steel and iron lasts forever.

By 'properly equipped gym' do you mean Bannatyne? Lol.. This is gonna be a proper gym mate not some faggoty place where you and your mates can practice your bicep curls while taking pictures in your topman v tops.

Come on baron be a man start your own thread don't ruin this one like a spoilt child kicking over somebody's sandcastle at the beach because he didn't get an ice cream


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BaronSamedii said:


> Let's be real
> 
> All you have done is bought yourself a home gym under the guise youre opening a gym lol you thought you CBA walking to a gym n paying monthly so you will spend a grand or so on a cracking home gym and then blag you're opening a gym to everyone on here
> 
> ...


tekkers life seems to matter a lot to you .


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> The benches and squat racks are brand new full commercial, the other machines are precor which are an American brand of commercial gym equipment. As for age who gives a ****? Steel and iron lasts forever.
> 
> By 'properly equipped gym' do you mean Bannatyne? Lol.. This is gonna be a proper gym mate not some faggoty place where you and your mates can practice your bicep curls while taking pictures in your topman v tops.
> 
> Come on baron be a man start your own thread don't ruin this one like a spoilt child kicking over somebody's sandcastle at the beach because he didn't get an ice cream


What an idiot you are lol

Making out your gym will be better equipped than a bannatynes haha

Its just a bunch of second hand trash from eBay

Anyone would rather join "faggoty" bannatynes than your home gym in a shed lmao


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Wtf Baron, lol.

My friend and I have plans eventually to open a gym.

For starters; getting equipment second hand is key, when you're attempting to build something from scratch. Second of all, It's clear Tekkers doesn't want to cater to the 'general public' who want cardio machines, bosu balls and all that other nonsense.

The kind of gym my friend and I want to open is a raw, dirty powerlifting type of gym - what concern is it to you what other people want to do?

It sounds like you're a barbie.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Is it still too early to say told you so, or ?


you're unreal, swear i saw you say you do web design? And you think its really hard to make money online, bet you do well lol. Look into parasites,cloaking,pbns, its not difficult


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> tekkers life seems to matter a lot to you .


Simply calling a liar out on his lies is all


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> you're unreal, swear i saw you say you do web design? And you think its really hard to make money online, bet you do well lol. Look into *parasites*,cloaking,pbns, its not difficult


he is a parasite


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BaronSamedii said:


> Simply calling a liar out on his lies is all


he`s no liar .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Wtf Baron, lol.
> 
> My friend and I have plans eventually to open a gym.
> 
> ...


He's obsessed with me mate honestly, I'm glad that my gym isn't going to be pretty enough for him, I might chuck down an extra bit of rust and dirt just for good measure to keep him out.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Wtf Baron, lol.
> 
> My friend and I have plans eventually to open a gym.
> 
> ...


You don't know the background

This trekkers claims to earn 10k a a month working 15 hours a week from home lol amongst many other ludacrus claims non of which can be backed up, there have been many topics he's a well known fantasist and dreamer


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BaronSamedii said:


> You don't know the background
> 
> This trekkers claims to earn 10k a a month working 15 hours a week from home lol amongst many other ludacrus claims non of which can be backed up, there have been many topics he's a well known fantasist and dreamer


 :lol: tommy and myself can back up tekkers claims , the only one looking a weird cnut is you .


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> :lol: tommy and myself can back up tekkers claims , the only one looking a weird cnut is you .


What can you back up ?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Baron dropped his lemons


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BaronSamedii said:


> What can you back up ?


that tekkers is not full of sh1t .


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I know Tekkers reasonably well. An absolutely awesome bloke and very honest.

You? You just sound like you have a weird vendetta - usually brought about via jealousy.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

May I reiterate my original post for the sake of baron who must have looked past it "the aim of the game is to open a spit and sawdust gym for as cheaply as possible".

There's no other cheap sizeable property available atm hence why the stuff is in my garages. Is it just me that is missing barons point?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I know Tekkers reasonably well. An absolutely awesome bloke and very honest.
> 
> You? You just sound like you have a weird vendetta - usually brought about via jealousy.


That's the thing

No one is saying he's not dead nice, I agree with that he's a decent guy

Just waffles a bit of dung


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> You don't know the background
> 
> This trekkers claims to earn 10k a a month working 15 hours a week from home lol amongst many other ludacrus claims non of which can be backed up, there have been many topics he's a well known fantasist and dreamer


That was earlier in the year, I'm not making half that atm. But thanks once again for your interest in.my finances, it really pushes me in life.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

BaronSamedii said:


> That's the thing
> 
> No one is saying he's not dead nice, I agree with that he's a decent guy
> 
> Just waffles a bit of dung


Does he? What dung is he waffling exactly? Look, do you not have anything better to do? Why are you so concerned with other people? Is there something in your life that is bothering you that you have to come and try and let it out on a forum?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> That was earlier in the year, I'm not making half that atm. But thanks once again for your interest in.my finances, it really pushes me in life.


Glad you're distancing yourself from that nonsense bullsh!t now

Step in the right direction :thumb:


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Does he? What dung is he waffling exactly? Look, do you not have anything better to do? Why are you so concerned with other people? Is there something in your life that is bothering you that you have to come and try and let it out on a forum?


Its my day off

I'm browsing the forum thought I'd have a read of this topic trekkers made and I'm posting my opinions on it

Simple as


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Let's be real
> 
> All you have done is bought yourself a home gym under the guise youre opening a gym lol you thought you CBA walking to a gym n paying monthly so you will spend a grand or so on a cracking home gym and then blag you're opening a gym to everyone on here
> 
> ...


 @Mingster can we not ban this weirdo yet? Or atleast ban him from posting in.my threads, this was meant to be a decent log of the ups and downs of opening a gym but yet again this tool is derailing with his bitter obsession with me. Getting a bit fed up with it now


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

BaronSamedii said:


> Its my day off
> 
> I'm browsing the forum thought I'd have a read of this topic trekkers made and I'm posting my opinions on it
> 
> Simple as


Right.. ok.

have a great day!


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Running crying to mods lol Jesus what a little child


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

My posts are all legit, and truthful

I'm happy to be banned if I can be proven wrong but why should I get banned for posting the truth ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BaronSamedii said:


> Its my day off
> 
> I'm browsing the forum thought I'd have a read of this topic trekkers made and I'm posting my opinions on it
> 
> Simple as


and what about yesterday when you posted in here trying to wind tekkers up ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Running crying to mods lol Jesus what a little child


It's getting beyond personal now fella. Youv been doing this **** for months and iv asked you politely and Youv not listened. So yes I'm asking a mod to step in, that's what a calm and collected adult does.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BaronSamedii said:


> My posts are all legit, and truthful
> 
> I'm happy to be banned if I can be proven wrong but why should I get banned for posting the truth ?


There is no reason to ban you for these posts.

However, you asked a question and were given an answer. There's no need to harp on and on about it. It's repetitive and derails the thread.You've made your point. That should be enough.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Mingster said:


> There is no reason to ban you for these posts.
> 
> However, you asked a question and were given an answer. There's no need to harp on and on about it. It's repetitive and derails the thread.You've made your point. That should be enough.


Agreed

I'll stop now


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

MY TURN THEN

TEKKERS I CALL BULL ****

ON YOUR

GYM

AND YOUR 10K A MONTH

;-)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> MY TURN THEN
> 
> TEKKERS I CALL BULL ****
> 
> ...


As you did it politely, I can confirm, I have no gym and I'm no longer making 10k a month, it's December, I'm just as skint as everybody else :lol:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

grant hunter said:


> MY TURN THEN
> 
> TEKKERS I CALL BULL ****
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting to see his unicorn on his breakfast balcony?


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> As you did it politely, I can confirm, I have no gym and I'm no longer making 10k a month, it's December, I'm just as skint as everybody else :lol:


hahaha I am always polite it is one of my many talents (one handed hand stands being another)

As cruel as it sounds mate....zero funks are given.

I get haters all over my instagram (cause i am so good looking)(and bald) #teamskinheads

good luck with the gym but. once it is open i am coming down......will i get free entry???


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Was this the same bitter lemon as last time? F*cking lemon.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

grant hunter said:


> hahaha I am always polite it is one of my many talents (one handed hand stands being another)
> 
> As cruel as it sounds mate....zero funks are given.
> 
> ...


not sure on tekkers policy on pink shorts mate , @baronbittercnutsamedii will have a free pass waiting at his gym though :lol:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> not sure on tekkers policy on pink shorts mate , @baronbittercnutsamedii will have a free pass waiting at his gym though :lol:


WHHHHAAAATTTTTTT no pink shorts.............funk this am away to bananntynes.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

T100 said:


> I'm still waiting to see his unicorn on his breakfast balcony?


Got a bigger and better house than that one in the end, no balcony but it does have a wine cellar and a 4 room bomb shelter 2 stories underground


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> hahaha I am always polite it is one of my many talents (one handed hand stands being another)
> 
> As cruel as it sounds mate....zero funks are given.
> 
> ...


Everyone.gets free entry.. Just say you can't afford.to pay and I'll let ya in


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Got a bigger and better house than that one in the end, no balcony but it does have a wine cellar and a 4 room bomb shelter 2 stories underground


There you go then tekkers, old school underground gym in your own home? The heat down there will be good for lean bulking


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

T100 said:


> There you go then tekkers, old school underground gym in your own home? The heat down there will be good for lean bulking


Not big enough mate, there's enough room for a few wine racks and some bodies and that's about it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Not big enough mate, there's enough room for a few wine racks and some bodies and that's about it.


Has this progressed any further mate? Was really enjoying seeing how it was going! Cheers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> Has this progressed any further mate? Was really enjoying seeing how it was going! Cheers


No mate leaving it now till the new year, can't get much done after Xmas and new year rush so just gonna hold off till everything's back to normal. Waiting for the right property aswell, I'm looking every week and there's **** all around currently. I


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Bump

Over a month and no updates ........


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Bump
> 
> Over a month and no updates ........


I don't need to update it baron, see my post above.


----------

